# Festive reminder for international students in Australia over visa renewals



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

Santa Claus and his elves are helping to remind overseas students in Australia to check their visa options before they expire in the New Year. The Department of Immigration and Citizenship (DIAC) is using the festive season as an opportunity to light heartedly help students to remember to keep their status up to date. 'Given [...]

Click to read the full news article: Festive reminder for international students in Australia over visa renewals...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------

